# Big Brother is now watching Uber!



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

_"If you were to have a company that was not transparent with us, and hadn't co-operated particularly well with us, and in fact made publicly incorrect statements, that could impact our view of them," Mr Jordan said at a senate estimates hearing last year._

http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...deputy-commissioner-says-20161104-gshyto.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:


> _"If you were to have a company that was not transparent with us, and hadn't co-operated particularly well with us, and in fact made publicly incorrect statements, that could impact our view of them," Mr Jordan said at a senate estimates hearing last year._
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...deputy-commissioner-says-20161104-gshyto.html


Translates to " Uber needs more Lobbyists"


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

...ATO only cares for the money,as long as they get their "share" paid by drivers fuber is safe...;-))))


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

How sneaky is Uber using the 75% figure, NO! They were asked what percentage of their revenue is sent offshore, in other words they just openly expressed to shifting 100% of their 25% take to the The Netherlands. Obviously everyone already knew this but double speak at an inquiry should land you a perjury charge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Instyle said:


> How sneaky is Uber using the 75% figure, NO! They were asked what percentage of their revenue is sent offshore, in other words they just openly expressed to shifting 100% of their 25% take to the The Netherlands. Obviously everyone already knew this but double speak at an inquiry should land you a perjury charge.


They sure made Communist China $1 BILLION DOLLARS a year richer for a few years !


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Instyle said:


> How sneaky is Uber using the 75% figure, NO! They were asked what percentage of their revenue is sent offshore, in other words they just openly expressed to shifting 100% of their 25% take to the The Netherlands. Obviously everyone already knew this but double speak at an inquiry should land you a perjury charge.


How could they possibly shift 100% of their revenue to the Netherlands? How would they manage to pay their overheads, their sign-up bonuses for new drivers or the promos for riders?

Fact is right now the amount of tax lost to Australia is minimal. The ATO would be much better off going after Apple and Google. Although at least Google does invest in Sydney and may even invest billions of dollars if they go ahead with the plan to redevelop the power station on Glebe Island. Apple is just one huge financial drain.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

fields said:


> How could they possibly shift 100% of their revenue to the Netherlands? How would they manage to pay their overheads, their sign-up bonuses for new drivers or the promos for riders?
> 
> Fact is right now the amount of tax lost to Australia is minimal.


Exactly, so Uber should have just been honest and quoted the actual figure instead of playing dodgeball.


----------



## prosmart (Jul 20, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Exactly, so Uber should have just been honest and quoted the actual figure instead of playing dodgeball.


Which has what to do with the original statement?


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

fields said:


> How could they possibly shift 100% of their revenue to the Netherlands? How would they manage to pay their overheads, their sign-up bonuses for new drivers or the promos for riders?
> 
> Fact is right now the amount of tax lost to Australia is minimal. The ATO would be much better off going after Apple and Google. Although at least Google does invest in Sydney and may even invest billions of dollars if they go ahead with the plan to redevelop the power station on Glebe Island. Apple is just one huge financial drain.


...how could pigs not fly????
...there are signs that some people can live without need for a brain,but no wonder as they are full of s..t...;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

fields said:


> How could they possibly shift 100% of their revenue to the Netherlands? How would they manage to pay their overheads, their sign-up bonuses for new drivers or the promos for riders?


That's exactly what happens. All of the revenue goes overseas before any money is sent back to drivers or country subsidiaries.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> That's exactly what happens. All of the revenue goes overseas before any money is sent back to drivers or country subsidiaries.


Well yes, because if it didn't they would have to pay GST. But for all intents and purposes, most of the revenue stays in Australia.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

whyza said:


> ...how could pigs not fly????
> ...there are signs that some people can live without need for a brain...;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


My local friendly stalker is back again. And all this because I once said raping a woman is a far worse crime than groping a woman. Probably serves me right for stating the obvious!


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

fields said:


> My local friendly stalker is back again. And all this because I once said raping a woman is a far worse crime than groping a woman. Probably serves me right for stating the obvious!


...comment about groping was disgusting but simplistic comments from the foober stooge are very annoying ......


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

whyza said:


> ...comment about groping was disgusting but simplistic comments that seems like from foober stooge are very annoying ....be more objective...


The correct name is Uber not foober.

My sincere apologies for not criticising everything Uber does.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

^^ you're either a critical driver or a stooge. choice is yours


----------

